# training a deaf kitten?!



## meeracle (Sep 15, 2014)

I adopted two kittens last December and they turn a year old this November. One kitten is perfectly normal and healthy but the other kitten, who is white with different coloured eyes, is deaf and has sort of bent legs. Other than that, she too is 101% healthy and just as playful and lively as my other kitten. 

The deaf cat's name is Blue and she is an absolute darling but sometimes she really gets on my nerves. Like for example she will do naughty things like pushing the trash bin down and going inside it and eating any scraps inside or she will quickly run in front of us. For me thats fine since Im only 18 but when she does that in front of my mum or dad I get really worried in case they trip and fall down. She steals me pens and pencils and even sometimes the kitchen utensils. She's also REEAALLLYYY over affectionate. A bit too over affectionate...Dont get me wrong, Im not complaining about having such a loving cat, its just that sometimes it feels a bit smothering. She's also super duper vocal and very loud.
I don't really know how to scold her or train her when she does naughty things or when she meows way too loudly since she can't hear a thing and I don't want to do anything physical like I read that tapping cats on the nose or on their tail bone is a form of scolding but I feel really bad for her and don't want to hurt her in any way :nonod:

Any tips??  Im totally lost


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Deaf white cats are a bit of a challenge!
You are right to think that any physical punishment is wrong and cruel.
I have recently joined a facebook page called Deaf White Cats and it is great to be able to share the antics of our special cats with others who deal with the same antics.


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I have no experience, of deaf cats, but could you try getting a spray water bottle and misting her face when she does something wrong? It works quite well for me to stop my kitten eating my plants, (cat safe plants, but still), and it doesn't hurt them at all =). Good luck


----------



## meeracle (Sep 15, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> Deaf white cats are a bit of a challenge!
> You are right to think that any physical punishment is wrong and cruel.
> I have recently joined a facebook page called Deaf White Cats and it is great to be able to share the antics of our special cats with others who deal with the same antics.


Would you mind linking me to that page please? Thanks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

meeracle said:


> Would you mind linking me to that page please? Thanks


If you have a FB account just type in "Deaf White Cats" in the "find friends" search bar on your own page .


----------



## Jellicles (Jun 28, 2014)

The thing with deaf cats is they aren't scared off by noises that would normally scare a cat, this makes them more inquisitive and cheeky. As you can't scold a cat the only thing you can do is make sure things are out of reach and if you notice her doing anything she shouldn't then remove her from it immediately.


----------

